
What Kids Need to Learn to Succeed in 2050 - adolph
https://medium.com/s/youthnow/yuval-noah-harari-21-lessons-21st-century-what-kids-need-to-learn-now-to-succeed-in-2050-1b72a3fb4bcf
======
adolph
_So, what should we be teaching? Many pedagogical experts argue that schools
should switch to teaching “the four Cs” — critical thinking, communication,
collaboration, and creativity. More broadly, they believe, schools should
downplay technical skills and emphasize general-purpose life skills. Most
important of all will be the ability to deal with change, learn new things,
and preserve your mental balance in unfamiliar situations._

